# Schneider Edel-weisse Yeast



## Kai (16/6/05)

I have a culture of yeast from a bottle of Schneider Edel-Weisse (the organic one with the green label). I was wondering if anyone here has had experience with the Schneider Weisse yeast and could give me tips on fermentation temps and general use?

[edit]Looking around the net _after_ asking for help, would I be right in treating it just like 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen Yeast?

Where it says on the wyeast site that ester formation is significantly affected by aeration and pitching rates, how do the variables correlate?


----------



## Darren (16/6/05)

Kai,
As usual i doubt it is the same yeast that is used in the primary ferment (even though the net says it is)
Give it a go though. You can be your own judge as to how close it is to the original beer.
Ferment it warm and you will have all the esters you need!
My bet is that is if you culture from the bottle it will ferment at LAGER type temps (ie they condition it with a lager yeast at cold temps so that it keeps well at refrireator type temps)
BTW, had a few APA's tonight so take it with a couple of jugs


----------



## Kai (17/6/05)

The starter has some very wheatlike characteristics. It won't be going into a clone though, I just wanted a wheat yeast and didn't feel like buying one.


----------



## Darren (17/6/05)

Kai,
Lager yeast at high temp is very wheat like.
Just my obs. It would be interesting to see how low it ferments!


----------



## Kai (17/6/05)

Well, I could make that a test as part of the fermentation. If I have a cold night on brewday then I'll stick it outside and get it down to 14 or so, and see how quickly it ferments. But my timing and the weather do not coincide with that, then so be it.

OTOH, if it's a lager yeast and produces wheat-like characteristics, then so long as it doesn't produce overheated lager yeast characteristics its purpose will be served!


----------



## Darren (17/6/05)

What would you define as over-heated lager characteristics?


----------



## Darren (17/6/05)

Kai,
Don't put the fermenter outside overnight on brewday. You don't want to stuff up a whole brew. I was curious as to how a small trial batch would go at around a CONSTANT 10 degrees
cheers
Darren


----------



## Kai (17/6/05)

I would define overheated lager characteristics as anything that tastes bad as a result of fermenting too high. Excess estery flavours, solventlike characteristics and autolytic notes are three things I would possibly include in that.

And yeah, I probably won't do that experiment anyway.


----------



## tdh (17/6/05)

Schneider seems to be one of the very few Weissbier breweries that conditions with their primary yeast and that it is the Weihenstephan 68 strain (aka Wyeast 3068).
Most of the othere breweries filter the primary yeast out and add a lager strain.

tdh


----------



## Kai (20/6/05)

I brewed on Friday night, right now it's fermenting away at a moderate pace (down to 1.024). However, there's not much of a krausen, maybe an inch's worth at most.


----------



## Sean (20/6/05)

Kai said:


> I brewed on Friday night, right now it's fermenting away at a moderate pace (down to 1.024). However, there's not much of a krausen, maybe an inch's worth at most.
> [post="64251"][/post]​


As others have said, Schnieder bottle yeast most definitely IS the primary strain. I have used once, but (bizarely perhaps) not on a wheat beer but an English golden ale. Fermented at around 20C (ambient temperature at the time) it produced a very interesting hybrid of Weisse and Bitter flavours.


----------



## Weizguy (21/6/05)

Someone owes me 2 cents.

I found that a small culture (600 ml) of the W3068 produces an inch-Krauesen, but a 1.25 litre starter will make it foam from the airlock (30% + headspace required).

The same beer was bottled after a full 7 daze and 3 daze later was consumed at the Superbowl viewing at Dunc's place and consumed rapidly out of 425 ml VB plastic cups from the cricket, and served from 2 litre plastic bottles. Mmmm, goes well with fruit juice, and a barbecued egg and bacon brekky.

Seth (having fl  ashbax) OUT !


----------



## Kai (21/6/05)

You've earned your 2 cents, weizguy. My starter was small.


----------



## Darren (21/6/05)

Kai said:


> I brewed on Friday night, right now it's fermenting away at a moderate pace (down to 1.024). However, there's not much of a krausen, maybe an inch's worth at most.
> [post="64251"][/post]​




Maybe it is a "bottom-fermenter" you have there Kai


----------



## Mr Bond (17/9/05)

Stumbled across this thread and thought I'd add my 2 cents worth.

Ive cultured and used this yeast(schneider) for awhile now and found the original culture (small 500ml) was heavy on the cloves,but subsequent uses @ 1 litre active in a wort beaten(oxygenated ) with a whisk ,have produced the correct flavas @ 18/22c.MMMMM bananas.


----------

